# Question about 00 scale



## Tata lok (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello,
I have a question: does a 00 scale train runs on H0 scale tracks (Fleischmann profigleise for example)? I want to know if a Hornby 00 locomotive runs on H0 scale tracks.

Thanks!!

P.S. I'm going to register on the european Model Rail forum and also ask there.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Considering Peco sells their track as HO/OO then I would say yes. The model scale is slightly different (1:87 for HO and 1:76 for OO) but the track gauge (distance between the rails) is the same.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes,any Hornby locomotive or running stock will run on HO track.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes no problem. I run American stock on oo.


----------



## Tata lok (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!
I saw on Vectis.uk some interesting locos:hornby 00, hornby dublo,2rail,3rail,wrenn,bachmann 00,liliput,trix 00.
Please tell me if these locos are suitable for H0 tracks.
Thanks!!


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes all ok with the exception of 3 rail


----------



## Tata lok (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Where you run into a problem is the older Hornby Dublo, and the early Triang stuff. Certain Dublo had metal wheels, which were not insulated (similar to Lionel 3 rail). Later dublo rolling stock had plastic wheels. Early triang had large wheel flanges which will hit the sleepers or ties on code 100 track. Before super 4 track, Triang had taller rails. I try to buy only Hornby or Triang hornby, or any other OO brand made after about 1972.


----------



## george (Jun 18, 2013)

Let me expand on Luke's comments. CURRENT production of UK models by Hornby, Bachmann, Dapol, Heljan and kits from Ratio, Parkside-Dundas, Cooper-Craft ALL work well on code 100, USA code 83, and even Peco code 75. Locos, coaches & wagons (cars). HOWEVER, a lot of the OO scale stuff you see on E-bay, etc. are people getting rid or earlier stuff that had oversize wheels and, more importantly, seriously inadequate motors. Stick with the new stuff - it's light year's better. Just my opinion.


----------

